# Questions about HRD Headquarter Teachings



## martharios (May 12, 2004)

*1.       Why are the forms taught at the East Coast HRD Headquarters different from the World HRD headquarters?*

*2.      What is the difference between:" the old way and new way" of HRD?*

*3.      Why is the Syllabus more intense and different per belt than that of the East Coast Headquarters than of the West Coast?*

*4.      Why is it that more is taught in the West Coast than that of the East Coast?*


----------



## dosandojang (May 12, 2004)

Great question. I would love to know the answers too....


----------



## dohap (May 20, 2004)

1. some forms were created in 90s but were not coming to East Coast curriculum. Some movements in older forms look different because there are no 2 men doing techniques exactly the same way.

2. "old way" of hrd is not a good word. Whole hrd is "new". Some techniques were re-polished in US, while Master Yum hadn't done such a polishing while in Korea and Phil.

3. syllabus is very primitive way of teaching. The bigger the syllabus the less time to practice fighting skills and real applications. So intensity of syllabus means nothing.

4. In fact both on the East and West coasts You can get the same. New programs or new "classes" don't mean that there is anything new added to the system.
the core is the same: Korean kicking, weapons and Daito Ryu.


----------



## dosandojang (May 20, 2004)

Daito Ryu...  Most HKD people would not be so quick to say that. (as they really do not like to give credit to where it is really due-Takeda Sensei)


----------



## shesulsa (May 28, 2004)

It's my understanding that HRD is only taught to TSD blackbelts on the west coast - DJN has designated HRD an advanced study course only to those who can perform moves and show enough talent for an advanced fighting art...has anyone else heard this?

I also see some stylistic differences between the forms taught by different masters from DJN...and many have been "dismissed" from his tutelage (after many years) and ... ahem...demoted to white belt.  It is hard to keep forms pure over the years in any art, I think.


----------



## dohap (May 28, 2004)

TSD was created to earn more money, nothing more. It was enough to teach and learn in HRD. There is no other reason to create TSD. Techniques in HRD are not harder to do.
Forms differ because JBL got individual way of doing every move. Other Masters do forms very different. Doesn't matter if they are still in WHRDA or not.


----------



## dosandojang (Jun 2, 2004)

Dohap Has Caught A Case Of The Correct!


----------

